# What water color starter kit?



## Will1517 (Nov 1, 2021)

Hello! I am new and quite clueless about all of this. My partner has shown a great deal of interest in water color painting. She often says that she would enjoy painting flowers, and summer foliage, etc. I’d like to buy her a set of brushes and paints, misc., to get started. I have no idea where to start though. Can someone give me a few suggestions? I am very limited art store wise where I am, so I would have to order. Thanks!!!


----------

